# Ascaso steel element



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

My Ascaso steel uno has been broken for a while and a relative who knows a lot about electrics has had a look at it for me and the element has gone, but the problem is that the element is actually pressed into the side of the boiler.

I purchased it from fairfax and as they are the importers as well I looked at their website and found they were selling the element for 70 odd quid with no returns or refunds allowed so I rang them and asked if this included the boiler and was told no just the element.When I pressed the lady further as to how I could fit the element it was obvious that she wouldn't be able to help me, so this raises 2 questions. First does anybody know how I can fit the element without buying the boiler as well ( which in the uk is likely to be very expensive) and second why do you think it costs so much for an element? Surely it should be a fiver tops.

I'd like to just have a look at the element and see what can be done but if I can't fit it then it's money wasted.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Could you contact another supplier who might also offer advice? I believe myespresso sell and repair Ascaso machines.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm guessing the warranty has run out then?


----------

